

Tell HN: I'm selling jqueryin.com to help my startup - jqueryin

I'm getting married next week in addition to having recently joined a startup. I need to generate some extra cash due to the switch so I'm selling off my baby, jqueryin.com, which I spent 3 years growing. It's a web development blog run solely by myself that generates ~4k monthly uniques (used to be 5-6k when I posted more frequently).
======
jqueryin
I wrote up a quick blog post on the sale:

[http://www.jqueryin.com/2012/07/03/jqueryin-for-sale-on-
flip...](http://www.jqueryin.com/2012/07/03/jqueryin-for-sale-on-flippa-com/)

Here's a direct link to the flippa.com auction:

[https://flippa.com/2766655-jqueryin-com-web-development-
blog...](https://flippa.com/2766655-jqueryin-com-web-development-blog-
pr3-4k-uniques-mo)

I'd love it if this site went to a fellow HNer who could actually turn it into
something marvelous. The domain had so much potential and successfully grew
with my limited posting.

------
debacle
You're going to need to drop a zero off of that asking price if you want to
part with your domain. Why do you think it's worth close to twenty thousand
dollars?

------
Zakuzaa
Would suggest you bring that BIN price down. Save your base with reserve
price.

